# G-kids great fun



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

It was actually a calling trip but , you know, just ended up being a good walk. I got them up and moving at five AM. What they have of camo they put on, with two girls it's "Girl Camo". No big thing the grass is so tall once they sit down all they need is a camo hat and they have real camo hats. Made 7 great looking sets to no avail. Being so nice, border line ,crap hot, we set about 40 minutes at each ,twice as long as normal. NUTTEN!. We did manage to find a few gophers and blasted them, so it's not like they didn't get blood.
One is 15 the other is 5 ,even the five year old got two gopher with the 10/22. If you throw enough lead you'll get one... I figure they did darned good. Probably 3 miles in all walking, in long , snake infested grass with swarms of skeeters at every stand , prickly pear on every step, and a way word hornet lying in wait. Great times ,fun day for all I think. On the way home we did some 4X4 ing over the High wood mountains. Very ruff and ends up just a two track with 8 creek crossings, note to self don't take the Buick, glad the Sub does so well. Both kids where sound asleep the whole cross country trip, just a bit tuckered out. I grabbed a bag of burgers from Fords drive in on the way home for dinner, my turn to cook. Mom said they slept home, crawled in to bed at 6:30 pm and slept till 10 the next day...Sure would have been perfect if we had called up a dog!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great day and write up, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

sounds like it was a Dang Good Day!


----------

